# Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????



## Maifisch (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich beiss mir an diesem Bachlauf noch die Zähne aus. war grad nochmal zwei Stunden draussen und hab da dran rumgespielt. Aber ich komm auf nix grünes. 
wenn jemand Ideen hat, würd ich mich freuen, wenn er sie mit mir teilen würde. 
Oder besser: Wie würdet ihr diesen Bachlauf gestalten? Bild wird mitgeliefert!
LG Sonja.......

PS: HILFE!!!


----------



## Tomke (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
vielleicht kannst Du in dem Bachlauf eine Steinchenfolie verlegen und dann mit größeren Steinen dekorieren.
Oder Du besorgst Dir __ Quellmoos, soll schön aussehen, weiß aber nicht, ob das so auf der rutschigen Folie hält.

Anbei ein Foto meines Bachlaufs. Die Algen bin ich losgeworden (einfach mutig mit dem __ Wasserschlauch draufgehalten  ) und die Pflanzen drumrum und drinnen sind auch schon viel weiter. War nur das beste Bild wegen dem Bachlauf.

LG,
Heike


----------



## bernd1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,

wenn Du den Bachlauf im Vordergrund meinst, würde ich eine Ufermatte einlegen, diese besanden und anschließend bepflanzen. Das gleiche würde ich mit den kahlen Teichrändern machen.


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

_Hallo,

ich fand meinen Bachlauf letzten Herbst auch nicht schön und hab dann einfach
Pflanzen in den Kies gesetzt 


 _


----------



## pema (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
sieht auf den ersten Blick nach zuviel Bach mit zu wenig Wasser aus
Keine Ahnung wie deine Technik aussieht, aber mehr Wasserdurchfluss, mehr Steine und vielleicht noch die eine odere andere Staustufe basteln...dann stell ich mir das schön vor.
petra


----------



## Maifisch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Heike!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit der Steinfolie kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Aber das Grüne hat mich halt dann doch abgeschreckt  Hab nämlich grad die Teichfolie, die jetzt im Bachlauf ist, sauber gemacht -- statt grün war die braun, igitt. Aber die Idee werd ich mir nochmal durch den Sinn gehen lassen.
Du hast auch so ein Becken vor deinem Bachlauf. Was ist mit dem? Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, das zu machen.....Ist das nur ein Miniteich, oder....?

Hallo Bernd!
Auch vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dein Vorschlag hört sich auch klasse an, weil ich den Teich erst seit letztem Jahr habe und noch einiges an Grünzeug fehlt. Die Ränder muss ich eh noch buddeln, weil die mir zum bepflanzen etwas zu steil sind und ich auch noch Platz für Wasserpflanzen gewinnen will. 
Auch ne tolle Idee....

Hallo Doris!
Danke für deinen Vorschlag. wär auch was, aber Kies hatte ich schon drin und dann sieht man kein Wasser mehr Und wenn er noch bepflanzt ist.... Ich weiss nciht. Wir haben nur so nen kleinen Überlauf aus mehreren Brunnen und da tropft es nur etwas stärker, grmpf....
Aber trotzdem eine Überlegung wert --- Danke!!!

So jetzt hab ich wieder was zum Überlegen -- freu mich schon drauf!!!

LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Petra!
Genauso ist es, hahaha! Wie ich grad beschreiben hab, nur ein kleiner Überlauf aus mehreren Brunnen. 
Technik hab ich gar nix. Hab auch das Becken vorm Bachlauf von Heike bewundert. Da hätt ich auch ne Idee. Und zwar dieses Becken (hab ja zwei davon da, hihi) davor buddeln und ne Pumpe rein, die das Wasser da hin und herbefördert. 
Auch die Staustufen sind ne gute Idee und da wir dieses Jahr noch unsere Terrasse  mit Bruchplatten machen lassen, werd ich einfach mehr bestellen und die mit einarbeiten...

Wenn mehr Wasser "durchrauscht" kann ich natürlich auch wieder mehr Steine verarbeiten. Na mal sehen, was ich da alles mache. Ne Kombi aus allem etwas könnt ich mir auch vorstellen.....Aber die Theorie ist doch leichter als die Praxis, grins. 

Vielen Dank und LG Sonja


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
also ich befürchte: 'ne Pumpe wirst du dir anschaffen müssen. Alles andere ist dann nur noch Gestaltung
petra


----------



## Maifisch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Petra!
Da werd ich nicht drumrum kommen Ich will ja, dass es richtig läuft. 
Sind diese Pumpen dann nur dafür da, das Wasser im Kreis zu pumpen? Denk mal schon. Da hab ich mich nämlich noch gar nciht schlau gemacht. Kannst du mir evtl sagen, was ich da beachten muss? Weil ich trau denen Leuten im Markt nicht wirklich. 
LG Sonja


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
tja, da fragst du die Richtige Ich kann dir erklären, wie ein Eheimfilter bei einem Aquarium funktioniert. Aber mein Teich ist völlig technikfrei. Ich nehme mal an, das Wichtigste bei der Pumpe ist die Leistung. Davon hängt ab, wie viel Wasser befördert wird. Wie hoch die Leistung in deinem Fall sein muss
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass hier eine Menge von Leuten sind, die dir diese Frage sehr gut beantworten können.
Interessiert mich übrigens auch, da ich für das nächste Jahr einen zweiten kleinen Teich plane, der durch einen kleinen Bach mit dem ersten verbunden werden soll.
petra


----------



## Maifisch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Petra,
dann sind wir ja schon zwei, grins. Ich hab mir überlegt, ob ich nciht ganz vorn ein kleines Becken bastle. Folie ist ja noch genug da. Da die Pumpe reinhänge und der Schlauch nach oben geht und dort einfach wieder das Wasser rauslässt. Und von da kann es wieder nach unten usw.usw. 
Und mit der Leistung werd ich schon was rausfinden -- Hab ja auch nen guten Staubsauger gefunden

Ein zweiter Teich wäre für mich auch das Höchste, aber dafür hab ich keinen Platz mehr. Platz vlt schon, aber mit nem Bachlauf verbinden?? Da müsste ich den um sechs Garagen rumlaufen lassen.  Aber wenns hart auf hart kommt, kann ich da keine Rücksicht nehmen

Vllt sagt dir meine zukünftige Pumpe dann mal zu, werd dich informieren. Das kann jetzt schnell gehen. Wenn bei mir die Idee da ist -- Augen zu und durch!!!!


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
eine Frau - ein Wort
petra


----------



## Nikolai (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,

einen sichtbaren Wasserfluß über die ganze Länge bekommst Du nur mit entsprechender Pumpenleistung. Minimum so 100 Watt. Als Behelf bei kleiner Pumpenleistung sind Mulden im Bachlauf sinnvoll. Dann bilden sich darin Pfützen und an den Überlaufstellen sieht man auch etwas fließen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,

nun ja, das Becken ist mein kleiner Teich. 750l. Wenn´s nach mir ginge, würd ich den gleich nochmal vergrößern, aber da hat mein Freund ein Wörtchen mitzureden, vor allem zu buddeln...aber da muß ich noch ein bißchen dran arbeiten...     
Aber ich muß auch sagen, auf dem Foto sieht das alles ja seeehr unschön aus. Jetzt mit viel mehr Blumen und Steinen sieht´s schon nach Teich aus. 
Hab da eine Pumpe drin, die das Wasser über einen Filter hoch zum Bachlauf pumpt, wo es wieder reinläuft.
LG,
Heike


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hi,




> einen sichtbaren Wasserfluß über die ganze Länge bekommst Du nur mit entsprechender Pumpenleistung. Minimum so 100 Watt



Was hat die Wattzahl mit dem Wasserfluss zu tun 


Es gibt über die nötige Wassermenge auch einige Richtwerte, die überall im Netz herum schwirren................ 

Z.B. Hier

Einfach bissi runter scrollen und die Tabelle unter wie viel Wasser studieren.


----------



## Nikolai (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Olli,



> Was hat die Wattzahl mit dem Wasserfluss zu tun



Um Wasser zu fördern braucht man Leistung, und die mißt man in Watt!!!

Je nach Auslegung der Pumpe, des Höhenunterschiedes, des Rohrsystems und der Durchlässigkeit der Ansaugung ändert sich auch die benötigte Pumpenleistung. Bei dem auf dem Foto gezeigten Bachlauf ist bei sonstiger optimaler Auslegung nach meiner groben Schätzung mindestens 100 Watt Pumpenleistung nötig.

Deinen Tabellen zu folge braucht ein 40cm breiter Bach mind. 50 Liter/Minute.
Die 90 Watt Wilopumpe fördert bei 1,5m Höhendifferenz 60 Liter/Minute. Unter Berücksichtigung sonstiger Verluste liege ich mit meiner Schätzung damit genau richtig.

Wie es auch mit weniger Pumpenleistung geht, habe ich ja schon beschrieben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Maifisch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Nikolai!
Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Aber als ich meinem Mann das gestern erzählte, sagte er was, das mir das Blut in den Adern erstarren ließ. Und zwar bräuchten wir da Strom und so sind wir bis dato noch nicht ausgestattet. Gibts evtl auch Pumpen mit Solar die einigermaßen was taugen? Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, oder hast du da schon was in petto? 
Das mit den Mulden leuchtet mir auch ein. Vllt kann ich da was basteln mit Stufen und diesen Mulden...

LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Heike,
sorry, ich denk auch immer im Großen, gell?? 
Bei uns hat es mit dem Teich damals so angefangen, dass wir diese Ecke neben der Garage eigentlich immer nur zum Rasenmähen brauchten. Es stand ein Apfelbaum mitten drin, der auf einmal alle Äpfel abwarf und nix mehr übrig blieb. Der kam weg und schon war durch das rausreissen der Wurzel ein Loch da.........:evil , da kam dann ein 240 l Becken rein, aber hm war nicht so prickelnd. Dann wieder der Bagger und das Loch war riesig!!!!! Ich würd dir raten, niemals aufzuhören vom Teich zu sprechen, irgendwann kriegst du ihn. ich würd aber wieder den Bagger nehmen, weil man nie weiß, was alles unter der Erde ist..... Wurzeln, Steine, Brocken, Bauschutt -- bei uns war alles da!!!

LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Deinen Tabellen zu folge braucht ein 40cm breiter Bach mind. 50 Liter/Minute.
> Die 90 Watt Wilopumpe fördert bei 1,5m Höhendifferenz 60 Liter/Minute. Unter Berücksichtigung sonstiger Verluste liege ich mit meiner Schätzung damit genau richtig.



Hallo Nikolai,

vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal bei anderen Pumpenherstellern nachschauen....



> Die Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe OASE AquaMax Eco 3500 fördert bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von nur 45 Watt max. 3600 l/Std. und erreicht eine Wassersäule von max. 2,2 m.



Das sind 60 l pro Minute bei 45 Watt und Du liegst mit Deiner Schätzung völlig daneben.

Hallo Sonja,

vernünftige Solarpumpen gibt es für diesen Zweck nicht wirklich. Aber wenn Du den Bachlauf mit Mulden gestaltest, so dass man die Pumpe gefahrlos über Nacht abstellen kann, sieht das doch schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Nikolai (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Christine,

Die maximale Fördermenge bezieht sich auf 0 Meter Förderhöhe und ohne Verrohrung. Die maximale Förderhöhe ist der Punkt, wo kein Wasser mehr gefördert wird. 
In der Praxis liegt die Fördermenge irgendwo dazwischen. Im vorgenannten Fall sicher weit unter der gewünschten Menge.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
ja, danke, wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht. Immer wieder von reden, das wirkt bei den Männern.  
Viel Bauschutt kann hier nicht sein, war damals ein Neubaugebiet. Und muß ja auch nicht unbedingt mehr in diesem Jahr sein. 
Ach so, und mit dem Strom... ist vielleicht gar nicht so schwer, denn wir haben auch ein wetterfestes Stromkabel vom Haus (Außensteckdose) bis in den Garten verlegt, zum Teil unterirdisch, und dann eine wetterfeste Verteilerdose am Spieß dran. Da kannst Du dann alles Mögliche dranmachen.

Dir alles Gute,

Heike


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hi,




> Das sind 60 l pro Minute bei 45 Watt und Du liegst mit Deiner Schätzung völlig daneben.



So isses! 



> In der Praxis liegt die Fördermenge irgendwo dazwischen. Im vorgenannten Fall sicher weit unter der gewünschten Menge.




Trotz alledem bekomme ich, wenn ich bereit bin, ein paar Euros mehr für die Pumpe hin zulegen und die Folgekosten auch ein wenig berücksichtige, eine Pumpe die erheblich weniger Strom verbraucht! 

Und wenn man dann den größtmöglichen Schlauch- / Rohrdurchmesser verwendet, kommt man ganz bestimmt ans Ziel.


----------



## Nikolai (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Olli, hallo Elfriede,

habt Ihr was gegen mich?

Mit Euren Einwänden und Angaben habt Ihr beide bestätigt, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung genau richtig lag, wieso versucht ihr mich zu verunglimpfen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hi Nikolai,



> habt Ihr was gegen mich?



Nix 

Wir versuchen dir nur zu sagen, das es auch Pumpen gibt, die W E N I G E R Strom verbrauchen! 

Wenn man bereit ist, in den Einbau etwas mehr zu investieren! 

Und das macht sich dann eben erst in den Folgekosten bemerkbar. :smoki


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Olli, hallo Elfriede,
> 
> habt Ihr was gegen mich?
> 
> ...



Hallo Nikolai,

erstens heiße ich nicht Elfriede, zweitens habe ich nichts gegen Dich. 

Dies hier ist ein Diskussionsforum, in dem es normal ist, wenn man anderer Meinung ist, diese äußert. Das hat doch mit verunglimpfen nichts zu tun. 

Mal davon ab, sehe ich nicht, wo wir mit unseren Einwänden bzw. Angaben Deine Einschätzung bestätigt haben? Ich sehe diese eher widerlegt.


----------



## Nikolai (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Sorry Christine, für die Namensverwechselung.

Von Pumpen verstehst Du scheinbar nicht viel. Bei technischen Fragen zählen für mich keine Meinungen, sondern nur Fakten.

@ Olli
Die Wilo-Pumpe hast Du ja selbst empfohlen und die von Dir gelieferten Kurven und Tabellen führen eben zu diesem Ergebnis.
Es reicht nicht irgend welche Daten zusammenzugoogeln, man muß sie auch lesen können.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Von Pumpen verstehst Du scheinbar nicht viel.



Hallo Nikolai,

wenn ich wie Du drauf wäre, wäre ich jetzt beleidigt. Scheinbar bist Du der Ansicht, Du wärst der einzige der Lesen und Rechnen kann. 

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, Deine 100 Watt sind Quatsch - und diese Meinung basiert auf den Fotos des Bachlaufs - der m.E. vielleicht 30 cm tatsächliche Breite hat und geschätzt 1 - 1,2 m Höhe. Wenn ich dazu nun die Pumpenkennlinie der Oase-Pumpen nehme und sicherheitshalber auf die Eco 5500 ausweiche, die bei 1,2 m immer noch 50 l liefert bin ich bei 60 Watt. Allerdings - ausgehend von meinem Bachlauf und meiner Pumpe - glaube ich, das 50 Liter viel zu heftig für Heikes Bauwerk sind.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hi,



			
				Nikolai schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olli
> Die Wilo-Pumpe hast Du ja selbst empfohlen und die von Dir gelieferten Kurven und Tabellen führen eben zu diesem Ergebnis.
> Es reicht nicht irgend welche Daten zusammenzugoogeln, man muß sie auch lesen können.



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen! Wo habe ich bitte die Wilopumpe empfohlen 



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt über die nötige Wassermenge auch einige Richtwerte, die überall im Netz herum schwirren................
> 
> Z.B. hier
> 
> Einfach bissi runter scrollen und die Tabelle unter wie viel Wasser studieren.



Ich habe lediglich einen Link zu einer Seite eingestellt, da steht nirgendwo *"kauf die Pumpe"* !!

Sondern nur Mann/Frau möge mal die *Tabelle studieren*.........

Und lesen kann ich schon


----------



## MadDog (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,
ich habe meinen Bachlauf mit Kies gefüllt und anschließend Pflanzen reingesetzt. Die Pflanzen (__ Bachbunge, Sumpfvergißmeinicht, __ Quellmoos, Binse) haben sich gut vermehrt und geben dem Bachlauf eine gute Note.
Außerdem habe ich den Bachlauf noch mit zwei Baumstämmen dekoriert.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Nikolai (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

@ Christine und Olli,

schön dass Ihr von Euren bisherigen Angaben nichts mehr wissen wollt.

Ein Bachlauf mit linearem Gefälle ist eine heikle Sache. Gefälle, Breite und Tiefe beeinflussen die Fließgeschwindigkeit. Der optische Eindruck ist sehr individuell. Es ist müßig über Sonjas Bachlauf aus der Entfernung zu befinden. Mit entsprechenden Staustufen und Mulden wird man sicher bessere Ergebnisse erzielen und kommt auch mit einer kleineren Pumpe aus.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

@ Nikolai:




> schön dass Ihr von Euren bisherigen Angaben nichts mehr wissen wollt.






Wo steht das jetzt wieder 

Ansonsten kann ich dich nur noch Zitieren:



> man muß sie auch lesen können.



Vllt. solltest du dir den Thread noch mal ab Beitrag 15 durchlesen............


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Heike!
Das wirkt wirklich, hihi. Und wenn nciht, muss man versuchen im Schlaf zu reden, z.B. kurz vorm Geburtstag oder Weihnachten, grins. 

Mit dem Kabel müsste ich vom Haus über die Straße, weil die dazwischen liegt. Aber das sollte das wenigste Problem sein. Und wegen ner Pumpe muss ich mal gucken. Hab schon an ne Solarpumpe gedacht, aber die bringen wohl nicht viel Leistung. Muss ich weitergucken.....

Es eilt ja wirklich nix, dann kannst du dir in Ruhe überlegen, wie er werden soll und wer jetzt von euch beiden buddelt, grins

LG Sonja


----------



## Tomke (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,

vielen Dank für Deinen seelischen Beistand.  
Ich werde auf jeden Fall dranbleiben. 
Hoffe, Du kriegst Deinen Teich auch in den Griff. Erzähl dann mal und schicke Fotos!

LG
Heike


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Frank!
Danke für die Mittlerweile bin ich davon überzeugt, dass Pflanzen einfach hineingehören. 

Pumpst du das Wasser um den Bachlauf rum oder wie läuft das bei dir? Weil ich ja nur dieses Rinnsal von dem Überlauf der anderen Brunnen habe, will ich da etwas mehr Action....

LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Ich meinte natürlich: Danke für die Antwort........


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

 Du kannst Beiträge auch noch in den nächsten 20 Minuten korrigieren...


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Heike!
Mach ich doch gern!!! Wie heisst es so schön? Was lange währt wird endlich gut.....

Mach ich auf alle Fälle und du informierst mich auch weiterhin.....

LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Christine!

Ich hab schon gesehen, dass sich immer wieder bei einigen der Fehlerteufel einschleicht und sie ihn korrigieren. Aber wie?:?

Lg Sonja


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Sonja,

solange das Korrigieren möglich ist, hast Du auf der rechten Seite unten neben dem "Zitieren"-Button auch einen "Editieren"-Button.


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo Christine,
super -- danke! Ist gut zu wissen. Ein Fehler ist halt doch mal schnell geschrieben!!!

Bis denn LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was mach ich mit DEM Bachlauf????*

Hallo zusammen!
Es steht immer noch die Frage im Raum, welche Pumpe denn nun? Da ich noch einen Flachwasserbereich basteln möchte und diesen mit dem Teich per Bachlauf verbinden will, muss ich mir ne Pumpe anschaffen. Und zwar sollte die das Wasser aus dem kleinen Becken vor dem Teich hoch zu dem Flachwasser pumpen, in den Teich laufen und vom Teich wieder raus in das kleine Becken. Welche genau? Es ist ne leichte Steigung vorhanden, aber nicht der Rede wert. 
Das kleine Becken fasst so ca. 50 l, ist das ausreichend?

LG Sonja


----------

